# Are these cheap 18650 9900mah batteries any good?



## GShocked (Mar 6, 2016)

I am looking at these batteries for a laser pointer but I don't know if these types of Chinese 18650 batteries have a reputation of holding a charge or not. 

they are the cheapest I've found ($1.04 per 9900mah battery)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...05.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.oGBQZi


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello GShocked,

Welcome to CPF.

Since there are no test results showing any 18650 cells with a capacity of 9900 mAh, I would suggest you avoid those cells.

Find some Panasonic, Sanyo or LG cells and get them. They will cost you a little more but will most likely be much safer to use.

Tom


----------



## Scotcha (Mar 6, 2016)

There are no 18650 available that are 9900mah. These are definitely cheap unsafe cells.


----------



## Milw light (Mar 6, 2016)

Those are the most powerfull 18650's in the world, & would blow your head clean off if abused. So, you gotta ask yourself....do you feel lucky? Well, do you Gshocked? Seriously, be safe my friend & avoid these like the plague.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Mar 6, 2016)

They have good chance that they are coming from a place like that:




image gratuite à télécharger


----------



## fivemega (Mar 7, 2016)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-the-worst-18650s-around-9800mAh(!)-UltraFire


----------



## teacher (Mar 13, 2016)

GShocked said:


> I am looking at these batteries for a laser pointer but I don't know if these types of Chinese 18650 batteries have a reputation of holding a charge or not.
> they are the cheapest I've found ($1.04 per 9900mah battery)
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...05.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.oGBQZi
> *Re: Are these cheap 18650 9900mah batteries any good?*



_*NO, they are not any good at all. *_
There is a *99.9999999999999999999999999 **%* chance they are absolute junk.
Take the advice of _*SilverFox*_ & the others and spend your money on something decent.


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 13, 2016)

Last I checked, a 3600mAH 18650 was absolutely bleeding edge late last year - direct from Panasonic to their best customers _who pay handsomely for the privilege_.


----------



## SG Hall (Mar 14, 2016)

fivemega said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-the-worst-18650s-around-9800mAh(!)-UltraFire



Yes, read this please! 738mah for the best one of the 2 cells. Around 7% of claimed capacity. You might get a higher output if it exploded, not sure. [emoji6]


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 14, 2016)

Some very inventive and DEADLY fake 18650, if it very cheap or amazing capacity or has work fire in the name don't buy.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=f...KEwjw68KR8b_LAhUJAxoKHZEmBPEQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=_

John.


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

^^^
What amazes me is that it is more work to put a used junk 16340(or 14500) inside an 18650 shell than just to use an old/junk 18650 in the first place...........amazing!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 14, 2016)

Fake Capacitors?







John.


----------



## harro (Mar 14, 2016)

ven said:


> ^^^
> What amazes me is that it is more work to put a used junk 16340(or 14500) inside an 18650 shell than just to use an old/junk 18650 in the first place...........amazing!



Exactly.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Mar 14, 2016)

Cheap flashlights are fun. Sooner or later, everyone has to take the dip. For the most part, the worst than can happen is you lose your money when they fail.

Cheap Li-ion batteries and cheap chargers are completely different. When one of those fails, the result can be a battery that vents with smoke and flames. If that happens when the battery is installed in a flashlight, the head and tail cap can be blown off at high velocity. 

The bottom line is to buy only quality batteries and chargers from reliable, known vendors. Lowest price is not the top priority. Do not buy from random sellers on ebay and Amazon. Limit yourself to products that have been favorably reviewed by testers such as CPF member HKJ.


----------



## Milw light (Mar 16, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> Cheap flashlights are fun. Sooner or later, everyone has to take the dip. For the most part, the worst than can happen is you lose your money when they fail.
> 
> Cheap Li-ion batteries and cheap chargers are completely different. When one of those fails, the result can be a battery that vents with smoke and flames. If that happens when the battery is installed in a flashlight, the head and tail cap can be blown off at high velocity.
> 
> The bottom line is to buy only quality batteries and chargers from reliable, known vendors. Lowest price is not the top priority. Do not buy from random sellers on ebay and Amazon. Limit yourself to products that have been favorably reviewed by testers such as CPF member HKJ.


 +1, I'm done worrying about price & who actually made my cells. I bought 4 Orbtronic 3500 high drain protected & payed through the nose....couldn't be happier with the batteries or the great service.


----------



## fivemega (Mar 17, 2016)

*Before spend your money, please read this.*


----------

